# Sewing machine at auction



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

This auction is coming up tomorrow. It just lists the sewing machine as a Singer Stylist sewing machine. Here are a couple pics. Is this one of the older all metal parts work horse sewing machines? I hope you can tell from the pics, and how much is it worth?
Thanks!

View attachment 16200


View attachment 16199


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm sorry no one has answered your question. I am just not sure. I think that machine was on the cuspid of metal to plastic. I do have a feeling that it is an older rather than newer. Go to the auction and ask if you can sew on it. If it is an open garage sale type situation, just bring some thread and piece of denim and try it out. Open it up and see what is there. If it works and you can get it cheap, go for it. Having it's own cabinet is a big plus.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Did you get it? Hope you got it at a reasonable price.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

No I already have a couple of sewing machines. I didn't want it unless I knew for sure it was one of older all metal ones. Thanks for trying tho Maura. 
I didn't stay for it to sell. I had run out of room in my car already. LOL
I found lots of other great buys today.


----------

